#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Need a book:The Technology Of Artificial Lift Methods by Kermit E Brown

## Divay

hi everybody.....I need a book The technology of Artificial Lift Methods by Kermit E Brown..if any buddy have plz reply me on my email which is [email]divay123kumar@gmail.com....       thanks

See More: Need a book:The Technology Of Artificial Lift Methods by Kermit E Brown

----------


## Mohamed

> hi everybody.....I need a book The technology of Artificial Lift Methods by Kermit E Brown..if any buddy have plz reply me on my email which is [email]divay123kumar@gmail.com.... thanks



*I also search for this book if anyone can share it with us* 
*http://www.egpet.net/vb/showthread.php?t=1349*

----------


## mgm

[QUOTE=Divay;5734]hi everybody.....I need a book The technology of Artificial Lift Methods by Kermit E Brown.


i need this book please too (all volumes please)
please please please

----------


## ahmed abou zena

hey guys ,this book in library of suze university volume 1 only.

----------


## ameer

> hey guys ,this book in library of suze university volume 1 only.



library of Petroleum Faculity or main library of suze university

----------


## ahmed abou zena

hey i dont know but my friends in faculty search about it,if any one get this book all volumes at least 1st vol plz ,send to me  . mrzezo_55_55@yahoo.com

----------


## ahmed abou zena

> *I also search for this book if anyone can share it with us* 
> *http://www.egpet.net/vb/showthread.php?t=1349*



how are you ,sir?
if you have this book sir ,send to me on my email   
mrzezo_55_55@yahoo.com     plz
thanks alot

----------


## afshinpak

thanks

----------


## gabdunkel

hi i got one volume, i think is the 2a, can you share me any book of flow assurance? i try to send you the book

----------


## ekox

These i have only these volumes: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Lift Methods Kermit Brown 2a.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Lift Methods Kermit Brown 2b.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Lift Methods Kermit Brown vol 4.pdf

----------


## reservoirengineer

---------

----------


## Joao da Silva

> These i have only these volumes: 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Lift Methods Kermit Brown 2a.pdf
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Thanks a lot.

----------


## sinodas

thanks a lot

See More: Need a book:The Technology Of Artificial Lift Methods by Kermit E Brown

----------


## gusgon

Here it is, Volumen 1:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy it

----------


## zhaoweidong

Hi Ekox, 
Could you send 2a, 2b and 4 to me?

Thanks. zhaoweidong70@126.com

----------


## jisaav

*ekox, your sharing spirit is a tremendous gift for all of us. These links let me downloaded great books of the Kermit Browns collection.

Please, if you have the volumes 3a and 3b, or know anyone who may have them, post it in here.

All the best for you and all the members of egpet.net

jisaav*

----------


## mafegonza

in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] you can easily find volume 1

----------


## ekox

> *ekox, your sharing spirit is a tremendous gift for all of us. These links let me downloaded great books of the Kermit Browns collection.
> 
> Please, if you have the volumes 3a and 3b, or know anyone who may have them, post it in here.
> 
> All the best for you and all the members of egpet.net
> 
> jisaav*



i will try to upload volume 3a and 3b noawadays

----------


## brokita

hi!!!

i need the vol 3, can you help me?

----------


## avvinu

Dear sir can I get volume 3a, 3b? please post the link...
avvinu@gmail.com

----------


## avvinu

Dear sir, do u have volume 3a & 3b? if u have please post the link ... reply to me...

avvinu@gmail.com

----------


## elbelli2008

*The collection of books  "The Technology of Artificial Lift Methods"*

*by Kermit E. Brown*

Vol1
vol2a
vol2b
vol4

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


enjoy.  :Cool: 

pass:el_belli

----------


## ginozky

hey guys please share us vol 3 the technology of artificial lift methods thanks friends

----------


## sami22

can anyone please share the volume 3a and 3b

thankssssss

regards

----------


## nesrine rezgui

Hi ekox,

I really nead the 4th volume of "The Technology Of Artificial Lift Methods" but I can't download it using your link. Could you please help me.


Thx a lot.See More: Need a book:The Technology Of Artificial Lift Methods by Kermit E Brown

----------


## luisbmwm6

Need the 3A and 3B volumes. Can anyone please upload them??

Thanks in advance

----------


## luisbmwm6

Need the 3A and 3B volumes. Can anyone please upload them??

Thanks in advance

----------

